# Installed A new hard drive



## thedecline13 (Apr 4, 2008)

I installed a new Hd after mine crashed with instant cake. Now I can't connect to the the tivo service with my network, and I dont have a phone line. Any suggestions with that?

And my other question is, Did I lose my lifetime service when my hd crashed?

I have a standalone series 2 tivo.

Thanx


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Try serial PPP, or an older network adapter (if you have one).


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

thedecline13 said:


> And my other question is, Did I lose my lifetime service when my hd crashed?


no. what sw version did you get with instantcake?


----------



## thedecline13 (Apr 4, 2008)

Da Goon said:


> no. what sw version did you get with instantcake?


it was the only one for standalone tivo, this is what the file says when i downloaded it

instantcake-IC2-TCD540-7.2.0-oth-01-2-540


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

IIRC, you can't complete guided setup over the network with 7.x software. You'll need to get access to a phone line at least once to finish it.

Was this a recent purchase? I'd think dvrupgrade would try stay up-to-speed at least better than 7.2 considering the latest software is now 9.3. That's pretty bad.


----------



## thedecline13 (Apr 4, 2008)

Da Goon said:


> IIRC, you can't complete guided setup over the network with 7.x software. You'll need to get access to a phone line at least once to finish it.
> 
> Was this a recent purchase? I'd think dvrupgrade would try stay up-to-speed at least better than 7.2 considering the latest software is now 9.3. That's pretty bad.


yes i just did it last week


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Da Goon said:


> IIRC, you can't complete guided setup over the network with 7.x software. You'll need to get access to a phone line at least once to finish it.
> 
> Was this a recent purchase? I'd think dvrupgrade would try stay up-to-speed at least better than 7.2 considering the latest software is now 9.3. That's pretty bad.


There are some specific reasons why we are currently using 7.2.0 that I really won't go into right here, but by doing so, the upgrade process definitely is faster than if we were using a significantly later version of the software. We do document the version information in the release notes, so hopefully it is not a surprise.

You can definitely set up and 'dial out' over the network, but not with the TiVo Wireless G Adapter or some newer USB 2.0 adapters; I will have to check to see if this is documented in the release notes, as they were written some time ago.

And with all of that said, we may be able to move to 7.2.1, which would eliminate the problem entirely, however not having heard of this as being much of a problem, not sure that I can make it high priority, relative to other things - there are only so many hours in the day to support unsupported stuff; so something would have to give.

thedecline13 - if you don't have a phone line to try, and you are using a Wireless G adapter, or perhaps a newer USB 2.0 adapter; would you happen to have an older USB 1.1 Ethernet adapter lying around? If so, please try that, and if it doesn't solve your problem, at least you will have ruled out that aspect of things.

Lou


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

tivoupgrade said:


> There are some specific reasons why we are currently using 7.2.0 that I really won't go into right here, but by doing so, the upgrade process definitely is faster than if we were using a significantly later version of the software.


You can't say that without expecting us to ask why.


----------



## thedecline13 (Apr 4, 2008)

tivoupgrade said:


> There are some specific reasons why we are currently using 7.2.0 that I really won't go into right here, but by doing so, the upgrade process definitely is faster than if we were using a significantly later version of the software. We do document the version information in the release notes, so hopefully it is not a surprise.
> 
> You can definitely set up and 'dial out' over the network, but not with the TiVo Wireless G Adapter or some newer USB 2.0 adapters; I will have to check to see if this is documented in the release notes, as they were written some time ago.
> 
> ...


No I dont have an older adapter, I guess i will just bring it to someones house with a land line and hope for the best.


----------

